# Schauspieler, die untrennbar mit einer Rolle verbunden werden



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Es gibt einige Schauspielerinnen und Schauspieler, da braucht man nur den Namen zu lesen oder hören, dann macht es "Klick" und man weiß, welche Rolle er/sie verkörpert hat.

Hier ein paar Beispiele:

*Roy Scheider*
Schon 1972 wurde Scheider nach seinem Auftritt in "Brennpunkt Brooklyn" für einen Oscar (bester Nebendarsteller) nominiert, 1980 dann wieder ("Hinter dem Rampenlicht", bester Hauptdarsteller).
Später landete er auch mit der Serie "SeaQuest DSV" (1993 bis 1996) einen Hit.
Der breiten Masse wird der 2008 verstorbene US-Schauspieler aber immer als Sheriff Brody in Erinnerung bleiben.
Der (er)kannte die Gefahr, die im Wasser auf Beute lauerte, und am Ende wurde es ein epischer Kampf auf Leben und Tod.
Mit seinem Auftritt in "Der weiße Hai" (1975) wurde Roy Scheider, der am heutigen 10. November 90 Jahre alt geworden wäre, zur Hollywood-Legende.


*Mark Hamill*
Einmal Luke Skywalker, immer Luke Skywalker: In der Rolle des Jedi-Ritters spielte sich Mark Hamill in die Herzen (nicht nur) von "Star Wars"-Fans.





Mark Hamill spielt Luke Skywalker seit Jahrzehnten - dass man ihn vor allem für diese Rolle kennt, scheint den Schauspieler nicht zu stören.
Zuletzt sah man ihn in der "Star Wars"-Serie "The Mandalorian" - allerdings in digital verjüngter Gestalt.


*Elijah Wood*
Mit der Rolle als gewiefter Hobbit Frodo aus "Herr der Ringe" hat sich Elijah Wood unsterblich gemacht.
Für Elijah Wood gab es im Anschluss an seine "Herr der Ringe"-Heldentaten einiges zu tun:
Unter anderem wirkte er in "Vergiss mein nicht!" (2004), "Sin City" (2005) und "Alles ist erleuchtet" (2005) mit.
Zuletzt wurde es aber stiller um ihn.


*Inger Nilsson*
Millionen Kinder wollten so sein wie sie: Noch heute verzaubern die "Pippi Langstrumpf"-Filme von 1969 und 1970 Jung und Alt.
Verkörpert wurde Astrid Lindgrens wilde Heldin damals von Inger Nilsson.
Die ist noch heute Schauspielerin, allerdings nicht mehr ganz so erfolgreich wie damals mit zehn Jahren.
Von 2007 bis 2021 spielte Nilsson die Gerichtsmedizinerin in der Krimireihe "Der Kommissar und das Meer".


*Macaulay Culkin*
Er lehrte zwei Einbrecher das Fürchten und begeistert seit Jahren das TV-Publikum an den Weihnachtstagen:
"Kevin - Allein zu Haus" und die Fortsetzung "Kevin - Allein in New York" machten einen jungen Mann Anfang der 90-er zum Star.
Doch auf den Erfolg folgte der Absturz: Als weitere Rollen ausblieben, verarbeitete Macaulay Culkin den frühen Ruhm mit Alkohol und Drogen. 
Zuletzt aber lief es wieder gut für den einstigen Kinderstar, unter anderem ergatterte er eine Rolle in "American Horror Story".


*Carrie Fisher*
Sie verdrehte Han Solo den Kopf und gab dem doch sehr männlichen "Star Wars"-Universum einen weiblichen Touch:
Prinzessin Leia ist wohl eine der berühmtesten Figuren der Filmgeschichte.
Für Carrie Fisher war es die erste große Rolle:
In den drei originalen "Star Wars"-Filmen verkörperte sie die Weltraumprinzessin, und auch in der Sequel-Trilogie war sie zu sehen - auch wenn sie 2016, noch vor dem Dreh von "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers", verstarb. 
Ebenfalls fantastisch war Fisher in Woody Allens "Hannah und ihre Schwestern" (1986).


*Jennifer Grey*
Mit für eine 17-Jährige typischem Widerwillen fährt Frances "Baby" Houseman mit ihrer Familie in den Urlaub - und wird im 80er-Jahre-Klassiker "Dirty Dancing" zur Frau.
Deutlich älter, nämlich 27 Jahre, war damals die Hauptdarstellerin von "Baby": Jennifer Grey.
Mit der Karriere war's wenig später allerdings vorbei - wegen einer Nasen-OP, nach der Grey auf einmal ganz anders aussah.
_"Ich bin als Berühmtheit in den Operationssaal gegangen - und als Unbekannte herausgekommen"_, sagte sie später.
Als "Baby" bleibt sie dennoch unvergessen.


*Rowan Atkinson*
Der Inbegriff des britischen Humors, das ist - neben der Komikertruppe Monty Python - für viele Deutsche dieser Herr hier, den man aus einer Fernsehserie und mehreren Kinofilmen kennt: Mr. Bean.
Und auch wenn Rowan Atkinson durchaus noch andere Rollen gespielt hat (unvergessen etwa die geniale Serie "Blackadder"):
Der tollpatschige, vom Pech verfolgte und quasi stumme Mr. Bean wird für immer seine Paraderolle bleiben. 


*Daniel Radcliffe*
Ein kleiner Junge mit ganz besonderen Fähigkeiten begeistert die halbe Welt - zunächst in Büchern, dann auch in insgesamt acht Verfilmungen:
"Harry Potter" ist eines der größten popkulturellen Phänomene der Nullerjahre.
Produzent David Heyman persönlich bat Daniel Radcliffe im Jahr 2000, für die Rolle des Harry Potter vorzusprechen.
Er hatte den damals Zehnjährigen in der BBC-Verfilmung des Charles-Dickens-Roman "David Copperfield" gesehen.
Auch Regisseur Chris Columbus wusste sofort: _"Das ist Harry Potter!"_
Und das wird Radcliffe für Millionen Fans auf der Welt - trotz vieler weiterer Rollen - wohl auch immer bleiben.


*William Shatner*
James Tiberius Kirk, Captain des Raumschiffs Enterprise, hat so manches Mal unseren Planeten vor feindlichen Aliens, galaktischen Katastrophen und anderen unerfreulichen Dingen bewahrt - in einer Fernsehserie, anschließend dann auch in mehreren Kinofilmen.
Dafür genießt der gutaussehende Sternenflottencaptain bei Science-Fiction-Fans heute Kultstatus.
Er ist 91 und kein bisschen leise: William Shatner, den seine Fans als Captain Kirk auf dem "Raumschiff Enterprise", als "T.J. Hooker" und als Denny Crane in "Boston Legal" ewig lieben werden, tritt unermüdlich bei Events, in Talkshows und in der Klatschpresse auf.
Ach ja: Musik macht Shatner auch noch.


*Christopher Reeve*
Arnold Schwarzenegger, Robert Redford und Paul Newman:
Sie alle waren im Gespräch, um die Rolle des Superman in den erfolgreichen Comicverfilmungen (1978 bis 1987) zu spielen.
Den Job erhielt aber ein anderer - und wurde so zur Legende.
Viermal zog sich Christopher Reeve den Superheldenumhang über - vor dem New Yorker lag die ganz große Karriere.
Doch 1995 dann die Katastrophe: Bei einem Reitturnier stürzte er vom Pferd und war fortan vom Hals abwärts querschnittgelähmt.
Reeve starb im Alter von nur 52 Jahren.


*Jason Biggs*
Wie fühlt sich ein heißer Apfelkuchen an - untenrum? 
In der Teeniekomödie "American Pie" (1999) und diversen Fortsetzungen machte der notgeile Teenager Jim die Probe aufs Exempel. 
Für Jason Biggs, Darsteller des Jim, war die Rolle der Durchbruch.
Anschließend war der Schauspieler freilich lange Zeit auf den immer gleichen Typus festgelegt.
Ein Fluch, den er erst mit seiner Besetzung in der Netflix-Serie "Orange Is the New Black" wirklich ablegen konnte.


*Anthony Perkins*
Auf der Suche nach Lilas verschwundener Schwester mieten sie und Sam (Mitte) sich in Norman Bates' Motel ein - ohne zu ahnen, dass Gäste dort mehr erwartet als Gastfreundschaft:
Alfred Hitchcocks "Psycho" (1960) schockierte das Publikum seinerzeit nicht nur mit einer legendären Duschszene, sondern auch mit einem - gelinde gesagt - sehr speziellen Serienmörder.
Die Rolle des Norman Bates begleitete Anthony Perkins ein Leben lang - trotz Rollen in anderen Klassikern wie "Der Prozess" (1962) und "Mord im Orient-Express (1974).
Als Fluch sah es Perkins aber wohl nicht an, dass man ihn zeitlebens mit der Rolle des Serienmörders verband - schließlich spielte er auch in den drei Fortsetzungen (1983 bis 1990) Norman Bates und führte bei "Psycho III" sogar Regie.


*Lex Barker und Pierre Brice*
Sie sind eigentlich nur im Doppelpack denkbar: die legendären Blutsbrüder Winnetou und Old Shatterhand.
Ihren ersten gemeinsamen Auftritt hatten die beiden Western-Helden 1962 in "Der Schatz im Silbersee", es folgten u.a. die drei "Winnetou"-Filme.
Lex Barker, Darsteller des Old Shatterhand, starb bereits 1973. Der New Yorker war in den 40-ern als Urwaldheld "Tarzan" bekannt geworden.
Pierre Brice (starb 2015) blieb der Rolle des edlen Winnetou viele Jahre treu - unter anderem in einer Fernsehserie und bei den Karl-May-Festspielen.


*Michael J. Fox und Christopher Lloyd*
Sie waren das 80er-Jahre-Kultduo schlechthin: Marty McFly und Dr. Emmett L. Brown aus der "Zurück in die Zukunft"-Reihe (1985 bis 1990).
Auch wenn er in gefeierten Filmen wie "Die Verdammten des Krieges" spielte:
Die Rolle als Marty McFly wird wohl auf immer die wichtigste von Michael J. Fox bleiben.
Seit 1991 ist der Schauspieler an Parkinson erkrankt, was ihn aber nicht davon abhält, immer wieder öffentlich aufzutreten oder vor der Kamera zu stehen.
Christopher Lloyd, der den schrulligen Doc Brown spielte, schickte Michael J. Fox damals "Zurück in die Zukunft".
Dass der Schauspieler seine Rolle genauso liebt wie Millionen Fans weltweit, bewies er unter anderem mit einem Cameo-Auftritt in der Komödie "A Million Ways to Die in the West" (2014).

Quellen: MSN, Swyrl.tv, Wikipedia


----------



## jens4975 (10 Nov. 2022)

Peter Falk - Columbo


----------



## Pellaeon (10 Nov. 2022)

Patrick Stewart - Captain Jean-Luc Picard
Leonard Nimoy - Spock
Michael Dorn - Worf


----------



## Neechen (11 Nov. 2022)

Bruce Willis: John McClane
Ed O'Neill: Al Bundy
Christopher Lambert: Connor MacLeod
Peter Ustinov: Hercule Poirot
Sacha Baron Cohen: Borat
Leslie Nielsen: Frank Drebin
Matthew Broderick: Ferris Bueller
Harrison Ford: Indianer Jones


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Erik Ode -Der Kommissar
Götz George - Schimanski
Dieter Thomas Heck - ZDF Hitparade


----------



## Avikon (11 Nov. 2022)

Karl Malden - Lieutenant Stone
Roger Moore - James Bond
Barbara Eden - Jeannie
Lorne Greene - Ben Cartwright
Dan Blocker - Hoss Cartwright


----------



## der4te (11 Nov. 2022)

Christoph Maria Herbst und Stromberg
Götz George und Schimanski
Bjarne Mädel und Der Tatortreiniger
Franz Xaver Kroetz und Baby Schimmerlos


----------



## Rammsteiner (11 Nov. 2022)

Jogi Löw als DFB Bundestrainer !
😉😊😉


----------



## LuigiHallodri (17 Nov. 2022)

Margaret Rutherford - Miss Marple


----------



## tom62tom (17 Nov. 2022)

Horst Tappert - Derrick
Fritz Wepper - Derricks Harry hol den Wagen
Rolf Schimpf - Der Alte


----------



## Glamour Girl (17 Nov. 2022)

Christine Neubauer - Irgendeine (Tier-)Ärztin, die nach Afrika geht und dort ihre Jugendliebe wieder trifft


----------



## TNT (17 Nov. 2022)

Tony Shalhoub - Mr. Adrian *Monk*


----------



## Death Row (19 Nov. 2022)

Robert Downey Jr. - Tony Stark/Iron Man


----------



## LuigiHallodri (19 Nov. 2022)

Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau


----------



## thotti (19 Nov. 2022)

Christopher Lee Dracula .


----------



## snoopyle2001 (19 Nov. 2022)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau


CHEF-Inspector Clouseau


----------



## iboterad (22 Nov. 2022)

Neechen schrieb:


> Harrison Ford: Indianer Jones


Der berühmt-berüchtigte Häuptling der Indianer, Jones ... 
Harrison Ford ist aber auch Han Solo. Und der Blade Runner. Also, der hat gleich drei legendäre Gestalten in sich vereint.


----------



## Handschmeichler (1 Dez. 2022)

Gustl Bayrhammer - Meister Eder
Gert Fröbe - Auric Goldfinger
Walter Sedlmayr - Franz Josef Schöninger (Polizeiinspektion 1)
Helmut Fischer - Franz Münchinger (Monaco Franze)



tom62tom schrieb:


> Rolf Schimpf - Der Alte


Für mich ist das Siegfried Lowitz


----------



## alexsimon123 (7 Dez. 2022)

Pierre Brice - Winnetou
Offried Fischer - Der Bulle von Tölz
Tim Allen - Der Heimwerkerking
Paul Hogan - Crocodile Dundee
Arnold Schwarzenegger - Terminator


----------



## iboterad (11 Dez. 2022)

alexsimon123 schrieb:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger - Terminator


Also wirklich, Arnie? Total Recall, Predator, Running Man, Conan der Barbar, True Lies, Last Action Hero und, und, und... Hoecker, Sie sind raus.


----------



## alexsimon123 (11 Dez. 2022)

iboterad schrieb:


> Also wirklich, Arnie? Total Recall, Predator, Running Man, Conan der Barbar, True Lies, Last Action Hero und, und, und... Hoecker, Sie sind raus.


Das ist schon richtig, aber an was denkt man als Erstes wenn man vom Arni hört. An den Terminator.


----------



## buck danny (20 Dez. 2022)

Mel Gibson - Martin Riggs (Lethal Weapon)
Danny Glover - Roger Murthoug ( oder so ähnlich, ich bin zu alt für diesen Sch...😎)


----------



## Rammsteiner (20 Dez. 2022)

Olaf Scholz als Kanzler der BR Deutschland.
Er spielt das wirklich großartig!
Fast alswie  ein richtiger Kanzler !


----------

